# what kind piranha is this??



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

can anyone tell me what kind piranha is this??

View attachment 103927


View attachment 103928


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

im not a pro but if you click on the information tab at the top it is a serra for sure but what kind i dont know it kinda looks like a compressus but again im not a pro i just compared pics from the info area to your pics

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/pr....php?cat=p&id=6


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

I bought this piranha at lps for 9.99. when i asked them what kind piranha is that, they told me its a white piranha. but i never heard of the white piranha.

i'm keeping this fish with my 3 RB's..

do you think that is ok??


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

no ,if it is a serra it is a solitary fish it will kill any thing in the tank it might work for a bit but it will end bad u will need to move it soon


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

I hate to say it but if those reds are within an inch of that thing itll probably be dead by tomorrow.


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

on the first picture you can see part of one of my RB. two of them are the same size and the third is bigger.

do you think they're going to get killed??


----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)

White Piranah is also called black Piranah 
or red eye Piranah im guessing by now everyone knows what it is
its a black rhom
serrasalmus rhombeus
looks identical to my fish and at $10 bucks its great deal especially on his size 4-4.5 ?

OMG u got tank mates with him
I could see some red in his eye's already I give it till lights out and you gonna have 1 fish in that tank


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

white piranha is not a black. very different a white is a pristobrycon striolatus. not a rohm. Gregg at chiclid city is selling them at 25 bucks cad so 10 bucks is not bad.

I dont know if its a white though I'm not too fluent with them.


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

ok, i dont care if its white piranha or black rohm...

will it eat my reds???


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

either your reds or your white. one way or another something is gonna die. probably the new guy


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

noga said:


> ok, i dont care if its white piranha or black rohm...
> 
> will it eat my reds???


yes definately.
wes


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

I think they are getting alone just fine.

i just took this picture.

View attachment 103931


i used my 4 mp camera. so its not a good picture.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

dude eventually something other than that feeder is gonna die maybe in 10 days maybe in a year but something is gonna die. you have 3 shoaling fish and 1 solitary in there. not a good mix


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

I hate lps. they told me that this fish will do just fine with my RB's....


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

Yeha something is gonna die man. So either you take it out or say by by. And yes White piranhas arent the same as Black rhoms.. Sorry


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

noga said:


> ok, i dont care if its white piranha or black rohm...
> 
> will it eat my reds???


Separate ASAP, you got a nice Serrasalmus rhombeus and eventually he WILL kill your reds







...use a divider or put him in a separate tank ASAP...:nod: !


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

noga said:


> I think they are getting alone just fine.
> 
> i just took this picture.
> 
> ...


Damn that is 1 TIGHT pic!!!If that was my tank and they hung out like that with no problems, I wouldn't change it till there was.Thats sooo cute and coool!!

oh and dont forget to take out left over food in there.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

hes had it for 1 day not like you can say its working out


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

booozi said:


> Yeha something is gonna die man. So either you take it out or say by by. And yes White piranhas arent the same as Black rhoms.. Sorry


Forget about the common names most LFS use for Ps... they know a s...







in fact white piranha ("piraña blanca" o "caribe blanco") is one of the common names for S. rhombeus here in Venezuela. In Brazil and other countries this same specie is known as "piraña negra" (black piranha) but it is the same specie (S. rhombeus)...the fact is S. rhombeus shouldn't be kept in the same tank with any other P so you better separate them ASAP...trust me on this...maybe they will stay calm for a while (mostly because of stress) but sooner than later that Rhom will chase, harm and kill your Reds...







!


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

that is the problem... i dont have anything to separate the tank or another tank.

i'm planing to get another tank (180gl). but its going to take few weeks ..

should i take this fish back to the lps ????


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

run down to the thrift store and get a 15 gal until you can afford a bigger one


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

noga said:


> that is the problem... i dont have anything to separate the tank or another tank.
> 
> i'm planing to get another tank (180gl). but its going to take few weeks ..
> 
> should i take this fish back to the lps ????


Just get a divider ASAP... even a glass piece will work...and keep the lights ON untill you separate them (that will keep them more stressed but less aggressive against each other)...







!


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

its 11:30 at night.. i think everything is closed by now...

and i'm toooo drunk to drive a car anyway...


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

well then i guess you just have to hope for the best


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

looking at the pic again is that a bite out of that rhoms tail?


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

You should separate it from your rbps if you care about the long term well being of any of your fish.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

thats a nip out of its tail but it looks like its an old one


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

noga said:


> its 11:30 at night.. i think everything is closed by now...
> 
> and i'm toooo drunk to drive a car anyway...










...as i told you before just keep the tank lights ON (to reduce aggression) and lower your tank temp (same reason)... you can put a TV in front of the tank to keep your Ps distracted (it's not a joke, it works)...tomorrow you should get a divider or another tank early in the morning...:nod: !


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

ok, i'll do that


----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)

run to homedepot and get some eggcrate 
hell if your in jersey stop by i have plenty of it

so a white piranah is not a s.rhom ? what serra is it then. 
sorry to bring back the common names but Im confused now, someone please explain.


----------



## Timmy44221 (Oct 11, 2005)

Some areas call a Rhom a white pirahna due to its white colour at a young age. Later in life they tend to darken, hence the name black pirahna.

It is a Rohm. Neither commin name is accurate, for example, there is another pirahna called a white pirahna, that is not even a true pirahna.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

kelrx8 said:


> run to homedepot and get some eggcrate
> hell if your in jersey stop by i have plenty of it
> 
> so a white piranah is not a s.rhom ? what serra is it then.
> sorry to bring back the common names but Im confused now, someone please explain.


Common names some hobbysts most LFS and outdated books use for Ps are pretty confusing... it's a fact "white piranha" ("piraña blanca" o "caribe blanco" in spanish) is one of the common names for S. rhombeus here in Venezuela (where i live) since juveniles specimens of these species are pale. In Brazil and other countries the same species is known as "piranha negra" or "piraña negra" ("black piranha")... so you better use the scientific name (Serrasalmus rhombeus) to avoid confusion...:nod: !


----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)

thanks guys 
I always believed in a white piranha to be the juvi black rhom well from the book I have read.
thanks for clearing that up. 
p.s

mr.hannibal te gusta tener los caribe ? no puedo conseguir me uno.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

yeah! it wierd Serra. but get a eggcrate ASAP divide it from your red....soon or later they will kill each other.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

kelrx8 said:


> mr.hannibal te gusta tener los caribe ? no puedo conseguir me uno.










...sorry man, we live too far from each other and i'm not a licensed exporter...and YES i love all my Ps...:nod:







!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

noga said:


> I hate lps. they told me that this fish will do just fine with my RB's....


i wouldnt hate them that is a steal for a serra of any kind and it looks like anawesome what ever it is but most likely a rhom.. just get anohter tank, or atleast a divider, for the price you paid thats a steal..

alot of this color arguement stuff also has to do with the fishs natural enviroment, if they arefaound in faster white water rivers in venn. then they may be white, if they are in slower flowing "black water" tehn they may be darker colors, you can put a "white" ina tank with black gravel and eventaully its colors will most likely darken.. argueing over this BS LFS naming crap about white black purple ect is stupid, with out knowingthe collection point its near impossible to accurately identify exactly what variation it is but no matter what its most likely a rhom..


----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> I hate lps. they told me that this fish will do just fine with my RB's....


i wouldnt hate them that is a steal for a serra of any kind and it looks like anawesome what ever it is but most likely a rhom.. just get anohter tank, or atleast a divider, for the price you paid thats a steal..

alot of this color arguement stuff also has to do with the fishs natural enviroment, if they arefaound in faster white water rivers in venn. then they may be white, if they are in slower flowing "black water" tehn they may be darker colors, you can put a "white" ina tank with black gravel and eventaully its colors will most likely darken.. argueing over this BS LFS naming crap about white black purple ect is stupid, with out knowingthe collection point its near impossible to accurately identify exactly what variation it is but no matter what its most likely a rhom..
[/quote]

we arent arguing about names just helping each other out so relax

mr.hannibal not asking for one just wanted to see how you like them
sorry I will p/m you next time.
thanks


----------



## Σņįġmã (Mar 25, 2006)

you can tell from the 1st pic its saying...umm your my dinner







your my tea







and for afters some pygo-pie















: Σņįġmã


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Nice Serra. Does appear to be a Xingu rhom however that was not my first guess. I thought Brandtii for a second. I would definitely separate. I'm gonna move this to the ID forum for identification.


----------



## 85RBPBRO (Apr 5, 2005)

noga said:


> on the first picture you can see part of one of my RB. two of them are the same size and the third is bigger.
> 
> do you think they're going to get killed??


where you located at


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

it might be a white p or a black p ( i always thought they were the same thing) but the question is can it be kept with the reds, and i think we all agree that the answer is NO it cannot be kept with the reds


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

here is the update pictures.

they look ok.. they even eat together..

View attachment 104047


View attachment 104048




85RBPBRO said:


> on the first picture you can see part of one of my RB. two of them are the same size and the third is bigger.
> 
> do you think they're going to get killed??


where you located at [/quote]

king of prussia, pa


----------



## tyler604 (Feb 12, 2006)

Bud, what don't you understand man? They shouldnt be kept together and you have to separate them. A few days of tolerating eachother is not successful cohabitation.

Take that fish out before something bad happens...and soemthing bad WILL happen

Tyler

ps: awsome fish you got there for 10 bucks.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Im not convinced on what that fish is...but it isnt a rhombeus.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Does he have red eyes or is it just from the camera?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Im not convinced on what that fish is...but it isnt a rhombeus.


I Agree.....

One thing I want to clarify is "white piranha" or " black piranha" doesnt mean squat for a positive Id.

All ' black piranha" are not rhoms, any serra species can be labled and sold as "black piranha", "white piranha", spotted piranha, striped piranha, big mouth piranha, small mouth piranha, it all does not mean anything towards the scientific id of the fish, non zero, zilch, it has zero value on what the species is. Just becaause your buddy bought a " white piranha" that is a compressus means nothing, that doesnt make all whie piranha compressus.

With all that baing said, I agree with GG this fish does not appear to be S. rhombous, S. spilo, S. mac, S. irritan.....

I would say this fish could be any number of 5-6 different serra species. Maybe you can get some cleaner flank shots, and body shots......... What is the eye color??? What is the spotting pattern if any??? Maybe also get some nice clean tail shots, all these shots at good angles will help to get a better guess.......


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

here some more pictures.

View attachment 104185


View attachment 104184


View attachment 104183


View attachment 104182


View attachment 104181


View attachment 104186


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Im gonna guess S. marginatus, or altuvie....
Be interesting to see what Frank thinks on that tail pattern...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Tail doesnt look altuvie to me..that black is thick...but marginatus....could be I guess.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

thats a really really nice fish!


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Tail doesnt look altuvie to me..that black is thick...but marginatus....could be I guess.


I think GG could be spot on here. It's a difficult ID though!

J


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

i just got a 150G (48x24x31) tank, so i'm going to move my RB's in 150G tank and white piranha stay in 55G tank


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Wow nice fish, don't think i have seen one of those before.


----------

